# Oh NO i think my 6 month old Scottish Terrier is pregnant! HELP.



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

I really need help right now. I dont know if my 6 month old Scottish Terrier is pregnant or not. I take her to a free leash park where most dogs are not superviced all the time. I been taking her because i have NOT seen any signs of her being in heat. She is almost 7 months old and i still dont see any signs of her being in heat.

These are the symtoms i see on her right now. She licks and scratches her private area a lot. Drinks lots of water, gotten more picky with foods. Her tummy has seen to gotten a bit bigger just a bit.

I have pictures but dont know how to post them here. If you need to see them please please email me thanks so much.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Get her to a vet and get her xrayed, if she is pregnant, you can still get her spayed so you don't end up with a litter. If not, get her spayed so you don't end up with a litter.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

But if she is already pregnant and i get her Spay what will happend? That will immediatly like abort the litter? I was hoping to breed her in the future at the age of 2 with my friend's Poodle but i dont know whats going to happen now. I might be wrong.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, it's also possible that he has Pyometria, a sever uterine infection which can kill her so get her to the vet ASAP!!!!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

WHY IN THE H***ould you make MORE mixed breed dogs to end up in the pound!!!!! PLEASE watch this video so you can see what you are contributing to!!!
http://www.brightlion.com/InHope/InHope.aspx


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ummm i love my dog and is because i have family who had already told me they wanted a puppy, they are also good for people with allergies. Guess they dont deserve to have a dog either.

Yeah ill get her to the VET but i dont think that is what she has.
She might have some flea parasites?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Breeding for your family is not a good excuse. If they want a good hypoallergenic dog they can go the the pound and pick out a dog that needs a home instead of breeding mixes. I'm sorry, but you won't find supprt among most people here for what you want to do. I work with rescue and see dogs on death row everyday, most do not deserve to be there but are not wanted and rescues don't have room for them all, but we do all we can. Most of those dogs just need someone to love them and give them training to be great pets. Most all come from well meaning people like you who decide for one reason or another to breed. The only GOOD reason to breed is to improve a purebred line. This means health testing (for hip dysplacia, elbow problems eye problems and other genetic disorders) showing to be sure the dog is conformationally correct, and temperment evaluations, which pretty much takes all the profit out of a litter. Also, a good breeder will not breed animals until they are at least two to be sure these tests are certified first. 6 or 7 mos is like allowing a 12 year old human getting pregnant and is just as risky for the bitch and the pups.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

I understand. I have people that do support me in my other forum, there farm people probably have the space to raise and own dogs anyways. But they say dogs are like humans so if they are not Spay and Neuter they tend to breed and to let them do what comes naturaly. Not I DONT want to breed Nena so young and if i do she will be two years old and tested. Both dogs will be tested before breeding takes place. Nena just seems so be silly right now i will get her to the VET soon.

I dont believe she is pregnant anymore since you told me she can have Pyometria can you explain the symtoms of that illness please? She has not even had her first heat cycle yet, not that ive seen.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Pyo would mean a spay, There are two types, closed and open, open pyo there would be a smelly discharge, possibly some swelling in the tummy. Closed, which is worse, has few symptoms other than a swollon belly in the later stages. Either will end any hope of pups. Pyo is always a possibility after a heat and yes, you may not have noticed a first heat as they are often light and short.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok thanks, ummm her urine is the same as it always has been. She has gotten picky with food maybe because she ate some table food? Yes it was ok food felt out of my plate.

Do you think that since she has fleas the scratching and licking can be from parasites? She is NOT infested with fleas is just a couple since we go to the dog park a lot. Ive also notice small worms in her poo seem like roundworms or hookworms regular ones puppies usually have. 

I will probably try give her a bath with Flea shampoo also get her some worm medicine and Fronline for Fleas as well. Do you think this would be good?


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

ATTENTION ALL NOVICE POTENTIAL BREEDERS!!

SO YOU WANT TO BE A BREEDER? - Breeding the female
So you want to breed your female. You know what to expect if everything goes right. Your little girl will present you with tiny bundles of joy. She will lovingly nurse them and care for them until they are old enough to be weaned. 

You and your family will find great joy in watching and playing with these little dolls, and then when the time is right they will all (or maybe you keep just one) go off to special homes to live out their lives as cherished companions. But have you given consideration to what if something goeswrong? I have listed here a few of the problems that I myself have personal knowledge of. Everything listed has happened either to me or someone I know. These are not isolated incidents. I'm sure other breeders could add miles to my list. Learn by others mistakes!. Let the breeding up to those who know what they are doing, have the experience, know what to expect. 

WHAT IF DURING THE BREEDING 


The stud dog you have chosen is carrying a venereal disease and gives it to your female. She not only doesn't conceive but you have to pay the vet bills to get her infection cleared up and she is now sterile. 
The stud dog you decided to breed your darling to is not experienced. Once the two dogs are joined tightly in a tie, he decides to chase the neighbors cat out of his yard. He bolts for the cat ripping his penis loose and causing your bitch to hemorrhage from within. 
Your modest girl decides she doesn't want the attentions of this gigolo mutt chosen for her without her consent. She snaps at him catching her tooth on his loose cheek and rips it open sending blood flying everywhere. He retaliates by sinking his teeth into her left eye. 
You leave your dog with the stud owner because the breeding is not going very swiftly. In fact , it's been three hours and nothing is happening. The stud owners leave the two dogs alone in the back yard. The dogs get out through a tiny hole in the fence and a truck hits your female. 
You pay the $250-$1000 stud fee up front figuring you will make that and more back when the pups sell. The breeder guarantees the stud service to work or you can come back again. After 2 months you discover it didn't work and now must wait another 4 months to try again. Of course it doesn't work again, so in another 4 months you take your dog to another male and risk loosing another stud fee. 
You get her bred. Bring her home. She bothers you so you let her out she is still in heat and still receptive to males. You hear a commotion outside there is your girl tied up with the neighborhood mutt. when she whelps there will need to be DNA tests done on the pups. 
You get her bred. Bring her home and let her out. (She is still in heat and receptive to other males) but you do not see the neighborhood mutt breed her. The pups are born but look odd. You call the stud owner he suggests DNA testing (At your expense). You have a litter of mutts! What do you do about the ones you have already sold? 
Or knowing she tied with the neighborhood mutt you decide to terminate the pregnancy and try again being more careful next time. But a few weeks later your female is very sick because you had her given a miss-mate shot creating a hormonal imbalance causing a uterine infection and now she has Pyometra and needs a complete hysterectomy. All plans of getting a litter is gone and your female's life is now in danger if she does not have the operation. 
WHAT IF DURING THE BIRTH 


The puppies are too large for the female. She never goes into labor, the puppies die and she becomes infected by the decaying bodies. 
The puppies are coming breech and they drown in their own sacks before they can be born. 
The first puppy is large and breech. When it starts coming your female starts screaming, and before you can stop her she reaches around, grabs the puppy in her teeth and yanks it out killing it instantly. 
A puppy gets stuck. Neither your female nor you can get it out. You have to race her to the vet. The vet can't get it out either. She has to have an emergency caesarian section of course it is 3:00 am Christmas day. 
A puppy is coming out breech and dry (the water sack that protects them has burst). It gets stuck. Mom tries to help it out by clamping her teeth over one of the back legs. The head and shoulders are firmly caught. Mom pulls on the leg, hard, peeling the flesh from the leg and leaving a wiggling stump of bone. 
A dead puppy gets stuck in the birth canal, but your female is well into hard labor. She contracts so hard trying to give birth that her uterus ruptures and she bleeds to death on the way to the vet. 
WHAT IF DIRECTLY AFTER THE BIRTH 


The mother has no idea what to do with a puppy and she drops them out and walks away, leaving them in the sack to drown. 
The mother takes one look at the puppies, decides they are disgusting droppings and tries to smother them in anything she can find to bury them in. 
The mother gets too enthusiastic in her removal of the placenta and umbilical cord, and rips the cord out leaving a gushing hole pulsing blood all over you as you try in vain to stop the bleeding. 
Or, she pulls on the cords so hard she disembowels the puppies as they are born and you have a box full of tiny, kicking babies with a tangle of guts the size of a walnut hanging from their stomachs. Of course all the babies must be put to sleep. 
What if because of some Hormone deficiency she turns vicious allowing no one near her or the babies, who she refuses to nurse, or you have to interfere with. 
You notice something protruding from her vagina when you let her out to pee. You take her to the vet to discover a prolapsed uterus, which needs to be removed. 
WHAT IF WHEN YOU THINK YOU'RE IN THE CLEAR 


One or more of the puppies inhaled fluid during birth, pneumonia develops and death occurs within 36 hours. 
What if the mother's milk goes bad. You lose three of your four puppies before you discover what is wrong. You end up bottle feeding the remaining pup every two hours, day and night. After three days the puppy fades from infection and dies. 
The puppies develop fading puppy syndrome you lose two. You bottle-feeding or tube feeding the last remaining baby. It begins to choke and despite your efforts to clear the airway, the pup stiffens and dies in your hands. 
Your female develops mastitis and her breast ruptures. 
Your female develops a uterine infection from a retained placenta. Her temperature soars to 105. You race her to the vet, he determines she must be spayed. He does the spay in an attempt to save her life, you pay the hundreds of dollars bill. The infection has gone into her blood stream. The infected milk kills all the puppies and the bitch succumbs a day later. 
All the puppies are fine but following the birth the female develops a hormone imbalance. She becomes a fear biter and anytime anyone tries to touch her she viciously attacks them. 
Mom and pups seem fine, the puppies are four weeks old and are at their cutest. However, one day one of the puppies disappears. You search everywhere but you can't find it. A few days later another puppy is gone. And another. You can't figure how on earth the puppies are getting out of their safe 4' x 4' puppy pen. Finally there is only one puppy left. The next morning you find the mother chomping contentedly on what is left of the last murdered puppy. 
WHAT IF THE NEW HOMES AREN'T SO HAPPY 


You give a puppy to a friend. Their fence blows down so they tie the puppy outside while they go to work. A roving dog comes along and kills the puppy. Your friend calls you up to tell you about the poor little puppy and asks when you are having more puppies. 
You sell a puppy to an acquaintance. The next time you see them you ask how the puppy is doing. They tell you that it soiled their new carpet so they took it to the pound 
You sell a puppy to a friend (you give them a good price and payments). They make a couple of tiny payments. Six months later they move to an apartment. They ask you to take it back. You take it back and of course the payments stop. The dog they returned is so shy, and ill mannered from lack of socialization and training it takes you a year of work providing socializing and training to be able to give it away. 
You sell a puppy to a wonderful home. They love her like one of the family. At a vet check done by their vet it is determined that the puppy has a heart murmur. (Your vet found nothing when he checked the puppy before it was sold.) They love their puppy and want the best for her. They have an expensive surgery done. The puppy is fine. They sue you for the medical costs. They win, because you did not have a contract stipulating conditions of guarantee and so as breeder you are responsible for the puppy's genetic health. 
You give a puppy to your mother. She is thrilled. Two years later the puppy starts developing problems. It begins to develop odd symptoms and is suffering. Hundreds and hundreds of dollars worth of tests later it is finally discovered that the dog is suffering from a terminal condition that was inherited. possibly from your female since you know nothing about her family lines. 
One loving home decides your puppy is untrainable, destructive and wants to return the pup and get a full refund, which you have spent on your vet bills. 
One loving couple calls you and is very upset because their pup has crippling hip dysplasia and want to know what you are going to do about it. You have spayed your female so a replacement is out of the question, looks like another refund. 
THE SALE 




this was written by Laura Turner and located at http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/breeding/breeder2.html


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

*...Con't.*

You put your ad in the local paper for your pups at the usual price and get only 2 responses and no sales. You cut the pup's price in half and broaden your advertising to 3 other newspapers in which the advertising totals $120.00 a week. 
You get a few more puppy inquiries from people who ask all about health testing you did before breeding and if the pups are registered. You tell them your dogs are healthy and it was enough and that you could get the papers. The callers politely thank you and hang up. 
The pups are now 4 months old and getting bigger , eating alot and their barking is really beginning to annoy the neighbors who call the police who inform you of the $150.00 noise by-law. 
Your neighbors also call the humane society who comes out to inspect the care of your dogs. You pass inspection but end up feeling stressed and harassed. 
You finally decide to give the rest of the litter away but still have to pay the $1200.00 advertising bill and the $600.00 vet bill. 
So you gotta ask yourself: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, "breeder?" 

Written by Laura Turner, found at http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/breeding/breeder2.html


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Listen to me please. READ this carefully. My family live out in a farm area, which most of them want one of Nenans pups so i WONT even need to advertice or sell them at all! Scotties dont have big litters either. Also both dogs will be TESTED before breeding takes place. I have already introduce Nena to her potential boyfriend Teddy my friend Mini Poodle. Nena wont be have puppies untill both dogs are mature enough. I know what im putting myself into i been trough it before. So leave alone and try to help me with my question yes?

So umm i believe Nena has some Fleas and thats causing her to have parasites. Im going to bathe her with Flea Shampoo, get her some worm tablets and Frontline for Fleas. Hopefully she will be alright soon. 

PS: She will be checked by a VET.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

TO BREED OR NOT TO BREED – THAT IS THE QUESTION

6 months and pregnant...how horrible. It's too bad you didn't consult with a mentor before experimenting with breeding yourself. Good luck to you, I do hope everything turns out ok. It doesn't matter if you live on a farm or not, breeding without improving the breed is simply just silly. And please don't offend all the good farmers out there who have educated themself on animal husbandry. I do hope she will be alright soon. And please, get up to speed on everything you need to expect during birthing. *sigh*


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You need to take her to the Vet and have her checked out. If she has worms then she needs to be dewormed, and no they will not go away on their own. Over the counter meds do not work as well as the ones given by your vet and she may be infested with more than just roundworms and fleas and will need to be checked out by a vet to know for sure.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

I guess I just don't get why, with all the risks there are with whelping, you'd risk your dog's life for a litter of mutt puppies. 

You're not improving any breed, and you haven't mentioned showing. You DID mention health checks, but when people 'round here mention "health checks" they're talking about more then a trip to the vet. 

If you go into ANY pound, you find mixes of all kinds. If you want a terrier mix that badly, why not just adopt one? Why not save a life? Why would you want to make more mutts? 

And Curb's right, it doesn't matter where you live: a back yard breeder is a back yard breeder. Regardless. 

In regards to the itching- take your dog to the vet if you are worried. As far as I know, we have one vet tech on here. "Dogged," is the name they go by. I'm not sure if they've posted on here, but if they HAVE, you've gotten the closest thing to medical advice you can get on a dog forum. 

NONE of us can diagnose your dog with out actually seeing it. If you feel like she is pregnant, I WOULD NOT USE A FLEA BATH. 

The chemicals can harm the puppies. I hope you read that carefully, please excuse my sarcasm. 

If you knew half of what you should about whelping, you'd know that already. 

I feel really terribly for your dog. She could live a long, wonderful life as a spayed companion.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*farm*

i live on a farm so thats not an reason for breeding mixed breed puppies i have 9 dogs i do not have pups i rescue dogs that need me i will be taking 2 dogs to be fixed in the next few weeks and these are purbred dogs and one more after that i love all my dogs but i dont want any of my family to have pups from my dogs i love my dogs to much to put them through that as for farm animals breeding i breed my sheep for food and wool i also have showed my sheep for years i know when i breed and when the lambs will be coming i check on them every 2 hours at lambing time this is the same with our cattle , horses and donkeys we take our breeding of livestock very professionly we are the ones that feed this country we only breed to better the breed i do not think you have listened to one thing that is being said to you about your pups health and that you are not in any way ready to be a breeder of dogs i realy hope your pup makes it through you being selfish


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Leaving the breeding apart, i dont believe she is pregnant anymore so Curbside can you like NOT jump to conclusions like that please? Thanks. Moving on yeah thanks for everyones help i know what to do now and what NOT. Ill keep you updated. Nena's vet lives two mins away.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Leila12345666 said:


> Leaving the breeding apart, i dont believe she is pregnant anymore so Curbside can you like NOT jump to conclusions like that please?


I'm sorry, but by the title of your post, the descriptions you gave, and your idea of breeding a scottie to poodles, didn't exactly come of as if you were concerned about the probability that your dog was or was not pregnant with mutts or sub-quality animals. Nevertheless, I hope your dog isn't pregnant. I wouldn't want you or your dog in that predicament. Good luck!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Leila, 
People are going to get on to you about this because you are NOT being a responsible pet owner MUCH LESS a responsible breeder! Many on here do rescue, I was raised by a responsible breeder and she would have CRINGED at what you are saying. The fact is that *6-8 MILLION dogs and cats enter shelters each year* and of those,*3-4 MILLION are euthinized* you are talking about adding to that. Here are resources I get my numbers from http://www.hsus.org/pets/issues_aff...istics/hsus_pet_overpopulation_estimates.html

http://www.doghause.com/spay.asp

One unaltered dog and her offspring can produce *67,000 dogs in 6 years *
This is what you are doing to the pet population, this is why we are so upset!


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I always love when people come onto a forum asking for advice and then get mad and offended when they get it.

The absolute best thing you can do is to have your dog spayed. This will prevent breast cancer later on in life (well, it would have if you had gotten her spayed before her first heat, I guess you still have that chance if she hasn't gone into it yet). With every heat she goes through, it increases the chance of breast cancer later on. You also have the possible risk of pyometra, which is a life threatening uterine infection. This is more common as they get older, but can happen at any time.

You say you want to have puppies because Poodles are hypoallergenic. Ummm, Scotties aren't. These will be mixed breed dogs. This won't be like the movies where you get half a litter of poodles, and half a litter of scotties.

Have you ever been to an animal shelter in your area? As stated above, there are so many unwanted animals that are killed everyday for the simple reason that there aren't enough homes for them. Why bring more dogs in to a world where so many are already dying? Having just one person that wants a puppy is not a good reason to breed a litter that may produce 6 pups. How about directing that person to the pound where they can save a life.

Your dog will be happier, healthier, and live longer if whe is spayed right away, and you can feel better knowing that you have taken the best care of your dog and have done the responsible thing.

As far as the licking, she could have fleas and have a flea allergy (Scotties are prone to allergies---something you should already know about your breed before breeding) or she could have a bladder infection, or vaginitis , or yes, pyometra is always possible in an unspayed dog. 

I would get your dog to a vet as soon as you can to have all this checked out, and have a fecal parasite test done to see what worms she has and have her dewormed. This should have been done already during her puppy vaccinations. If she has fleas, though, she very well may have tapeworms.

I hope you will take all the infomation that you have been given here seriously and realize that it is correct and that you have the opportunity to to the right thing and be a responsible pet owner.


----------



## KeiraBaby93 (Dec 8, 2006)

wow thats really young for her to be pregnant it is going to be really stresful on her and the litter if she has them. well i would go to a vet and ask them for there oppinion... i actoually dont know any other advice to give you..


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*dog ownership dont come easy*

dog ownership dont come with out a price of money and time i know you need to learn as you go but  i realy wish there was a pill we could give for stupid


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Just this past week at the animal hospital where I work, two unspayed female dogs had large breast tumors removed. Each one was between the size of a softball and the size of a grapefruit. One was infected and constantly oozed pus and blood. The cancer grows faster than the blood supply can feed it, and rots away inside. This was the second tumor of this size removed from that dog. The first was three months ago. The owner was going to have her spayed afterwards, but the dog needed recovery time after the first surgery. This second tumor popped up before they could spay her. Hopefully, she'll recover enough for her spay before another mass develops.

You love your dog. Do the right thing for her. There's no shortage of terrier/poodle mixes available for those who want one. Let those people enjoy saving the life of a dog who needs them.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ummm yeah read my other POST i already know what i need to do ok and what NOT. She is going to her VET today. So say whatever you want and keep going. Ive own dogs since i was little and all die of old age never over an illness. Bye.

PS: I wish they made pills for STUPID too.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

get her to a vet. Get her checked out. And get her fixed. There is no reason to breed her to your friends poodle to create more mutts. Do you plan on having all the proper breeding tests done on her and your friends poodle? Or do you even know what those are? Just becuase family wants puppies give them a number to a local pound. I'm sure they can find a mut there perfect for them. Just go to a vet and get her spayed. 6 months is WAY to early. And there is such thing as a silent heat where you dont even notice she is in heat.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Leila12345666 said:


> Ummm yeah read my other POST i already know what i need to do ok and what NOT. She is going to her VET today. So say whatever you want and keep going. Ive own dogs since i was little and all die of old age never over an illness. Bye.
> 
> PS: I wish they made pills for STUPID too.


If a person actually could take a pill for stupid, they might realize that age is not fatal, illness is. Your dogs didn't die of old age, they died of disease. A 20 year old dog doesn't die of old age, they die of kidney failure, heart failure, etc. Saying a dog has died of old age is an indication that you let the dog die without finding out what it's medical problems were. And THAT definitely deserves a pill for stupid.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Leila12345666 said:


> Ummm yeah read my other POST i already know what i need to do ok and what NOT. She is going to her VET today. So say whatever you want and keep going. Ive own dogs since i was little and all die of old age never over an illness. Bye.
> 
> PS: I wish they made pills for STUPID too.



Like dog advocat said. Dogs dont die of old age. I would love to say the four dogs I have owned that have now passed on have died of old age (they were either 13 or 14 years old) but they all died from various diseases. 

If you really love your dog you wold take her to get her spayed and not have a litter of puppies. there is many GOOD breeders who breed and sell puppies. if your family wants a dog then why not go to a breeder or a pound


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Here's the thing, Leila. I know you think we're just being mean and picking on you, but you have to understand that the people here love dogs. Not just their dogs. But alllll dogs. Many of us work trying to make the lives of animals better, whether it's our profession or something we do in our spare time, or both. Many of us have worked or volunteered at shelters or for rescues, and witnessed the disturbing truth of pet overpopulation first hand. Some of us have had to hold the vein on a leg of a dog to be euthanized, for no other reason than there aren't enough homes for all of them.

We understand that you love your dog. I'm sure she's very special and wonderful. But so is my dog. And everyone else's. And so are those thousands of dogs waiting at a shelter, hoping that tomorrow will be the day that someone will rescue them, and not the day that they get an injection of pentobarbital to silence their dreams forever.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Please do yourself and your dog a favor and volunteer at your shelter. Just once holding a dog while it is put to sleep for no better reason than someone didn't want it and you'll change your tune.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Well said, Lorina. Thanks.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

PS: I went to the vet today around 2:00 and the vet said that she is NOT pregnant. She trew up because i have changed her diet she has some roundworms and hookworms and she has some fleas which also caused some parasites. Thanks for the ones that really helped here.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I dont think you can tell if a dog is prenent this early on. Just like a human you cant tell in a day or two. I would just call in and get a spay set and bring her in to be spayed.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, 3 different intestinal parasites! Poor dog. Had you ever done a fecal parasite test on your dog before? Had she ever been wormed? Most vets recommend this as soon as you get a puppy at their appointment for the first shot. It is very common for puppies to have intestinal parasites which is why a stool sample test is recommended when they are very young. 

It is a little surprising that this dog has what sounds like 3 different parasites at this age if she had been getting proper medical care prior to this. You may want to inform the people at the dog park that your dog is full of parasites and that their dogs are at risk too.

You will need to run another fecal test after you are done with the worming medication to be sure she doesn't have them anymore. Hookworms can be hard to get rid of and may require multiple treatments.

I agree with Tankstar, a vet cannot tell if a dog is pregnant until at least 3-4 weeks after the dog is bred.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It takes an Xray to tell if a dog is pregnant, that is done at around 4 wks after the heat.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's a website about hookworms, including the information that people can be infected by them. The most common entry is the feet, so it's exceedingly important to be extra careful about cleaning up after your dog. Children who play in infected areas are also at risk.
http://www.talktothevet.com/ARTICLES/PARASITES/hookworms.HTM


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It's also very important to get your dog on a heartworm preventative, such as Interceptor, that also protects against roundworm, hookworm and whipworm. And on a flea preventative like Advantage or Frontline. Dogs get tapeworm from exposure to fleas.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*not listening*

this one is not listening to a thing you folks are saying only hearing what she says to herself i would not try any more she is going to do what she wants to with her dog


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

sobreeze said:


> this one is not listening to a thing you folks are saying only hearing what she says to herself i would not try any more she is going to do what she wants to with her dog


The OP may not be listening, but there may be people out there in a similar situation and they may listen.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*sorry you are right*

sorry i was not thinking about the others out there just this one you are right if one person comes to there senses that will help a lot of unwanted pups that would be put to sleep or left out in the cold with no food or a warm place to sleep with mom and dad loving them hope the rest of the world listens better than this one


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Maybe if the OP is still reading this she will see that there is still so much that she needs to learn about giving proper care to her dog and ONE HELL of alot more to learn before even entertaining the thought of breeding.

Maybe it will finally occur to her that she should just do the responsible (and easier) thing and focus on getting proper care for her dog, which includes having her spayed.

Maybe she can then be happy knowing that she did the best for her dog and didn't contribute to the very sad state of the overpopulation issue.

Maybe.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

As Carla mention i do voluntter every Saturday at Petsmart with a rescue organization. Talking to people about the dog and showing them the dogs and everything so they have a better chance of getting a home. I been doing this for several months. That does NOT mean im not an animal lover like everyone here says.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, if you can't make the connection between those poor dogs at Petsmart needing homes, (and they are the lucky ones compared to the dogs that are still in the pound and will be imminently euthanized), and you bringing more dogs into the world, then maybe you should start looking for some of those pills you mentioned on the previous page.

I'm done.


----------



## Leila12345666 (Jan 6, 2007)

Umm i actually help put more than you would think. At home is a different thing i have my life. Im not going to sit here and start a fight over a subject that i should have NOT even said.

IM done with these POST too.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Leila12345666 said:


> As Carla mention i do voluntter every Saturday at Petsmart with a rescue organization. Talking to people about the dog and showing them the dogs and everything so they have a better chance of getting a home. I been doing this for several months. That does NOT mean im not an animal lover like everyone here says.


You help with homless pets. yet dont see a problem with making a couple of mutt pups? Why not just get your family to adopt some of teh dogs ou help out? Instead of creating more life why not help the ones that need help?

If you really want to have a litter of pups. Why not take in a pregnent mom from the shelter and foster her and help with adopting out her pups. that way you get a litter to lok after and still are helping out a dog and pups that need help.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Tankstar said:


> If you really want to have a litter of pups. Why not take in a pregnent mom from the shelter and foster her and help with adopting out her pups. that way you get a litter to lok after and still are helping out a dog and pups that need help.


What an EXCELLENT idea !!!!


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

So you love your dog:

1 - Can't tell, didn't bother to find out how you can tell when she is in heat. 

2 - take her to the dog park and lose her and then think hmmm she might be pregnant

3 - If she is pregnant it is more important that you can breed her in the future rather than the immediate health risks by a puppy being pregnant by who knows what kind of dog (Snowshoe's post)

4 - you want to breed some mutts

5 - you supposedly have loving homes lined up BUT what if her offspring have pups can you guarantee they will go to good people (who will spay their mutts)and then those dogs have pups etc... Chances are that some of these mutts will end up in abusive homes, shelters and killed because nobody wants them.

So you love your dog but don't give a s**t about her grand pups, great grand pups, great great etc...etc...
A big hypocrisy is that you say you do volenteer work for shelter dogs. Can't you see YOU ARE THE CULPRIT. You are that catalyst that sends these poor dogs to shelters.
Being a resposible dog owner is not just about how you treat your dog (obviously you are not one anyway) but it is how you treat all dogs presently and dogs in the future!


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tamara said:


> So you love your dog:
> 
> 1 - Can't tell, didn't bother to find out how you can tell when she is in heat.
> 
> ...


Pravo, you couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

DogAdvocat said:


> What an EXCELLENT idea !!!!


Hmmm, how do I say this tactfully... Let's say a random person "Had their sign", would we want them attending to a pregnant dog with pups? Considering that, I'm not so sure the idea is excellent, lol.


----------



## DogAdvocat (Nov 30, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Hmmm, how do I say this tactfully... Let's say a random person "Had their sign", would we want them attending to a pregnant dog with pups? Considering that, I'm not so sure the idea is excellent, lol.


Ok, anyone with a sign is out of the running.  

I'd like to think that shelters would screen well enough to ascertain whether there was a "sign" or not, but I know that's a pipe dream.

I have run into a few doggy midwives, and maybe anyone taking on a pregnant shelter dog should have to be mentored by a doggy midwife? That might even be a way that breeders could help the shelters - by acting as volunteer midwives.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*female with pups*

i think it is hard for most dogs in a shelter to be adopted if a female came into most shelter she would not be adopted at all but most likely put to sleep before the pups were ever born thatis what these dogs end up like it or not the truth i know it hurts but that why all unless show breeder should spay and nuter so we wont have dogs out there having a litter of pups in a card boad box in a old car with not even food starving for someone to love and give her and her new babies a good loving home


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Leila12345666 said:


> As Carla mention i do voluntter every Saturday at Petsmart with a rescue organization. Talking to people about the dog and showing them the dogs and everything so they have a better chance of getting a home. I been doing this for several months. That does NOT mean im not an animal lover like everyone here says.



PetsMart IS NOT a shelter dear. Why don't you go watch unwanted animals being euthinizd for no other reason than people think animals are disposable. Last years 'cute puppy' becomes the unruly dog and gets taken to the county (or city) shelter, not adopted and euthinized. Until you watch the process, you'll never understand.


----------



## nicole84 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lelia do everyone and your dog a favor and get her SPAYED.You are the type of person who should never breed and or own a dog and petsmart is not a shelter or a dog rescue.Try helping out at a real shelter and see what happens to the dogs that come from backyard breeders and people who do not spay or nueter their dogs.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

rescues are not like shelters. rescues normally rescue dogs from the shelters on death row. So if you really want to make a differnce go to a actualy animal shelter. and dont breed your dog. dont be so greedy witht he whole dog breeding thing. If you are in it to make money, you wont make any. Espeacially with mutts. I know some one who after selling show puppies she is in the hol FIVE THOUSAND yes 5000 dollers. Becuase she didnt worry about wasting money so to say. She wanted and bred show puppies, and even with them selling for 2500 bucks it still cost her well over 10000 dolelrs o care for them for just over 2 months.


----------



## gonehappy (Jan 19, 2007)

*Holly's Mom*

My 6 1/2 mo. Havanese/Maltese is in heat and you can barely tell. She is swollen around her private area and winey and picky with her food. She may be having her first cycle. Put a little panty with a pad on and see if there is a spot of blood.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Gonehappy, did you read this thread? If not please do so, and it will tell you why ideally you shouldn't have allowed your dog to go through her first heat, and all the reasons for having her spayed for her own health.

Please don't breed or buy while homeless dogs die.


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

okay before i go any further i appologise ahead of time to the moderators and administrators if i seem harsh with what i am about to say but as a court agent that sees all to many abused animals i cant shut up this time and i am sorry.
lets get something straight. this person wants to breed her dog with a poodle and her dog is a scottish terrier? okay, more pups winding up in the pound to be euthanized. 
2. The dog is 6 months old and she has already bred it?
talk about irresponsible.
3. So you want to breed do you? Can you handle it? Are you equipped financially, emotionally and otherwise for a) testing the pups for genetically transmitted diseases such as vWD, hemophilia, hip and elbow ailments, etc?
4. each pup or mutt in this case must be tested at owners expense. All first shots and inital deworming must be paid for by the owner of the bitch.
5. you obviously have not cared for this animal as it is and keep it outside where it is literally being eaten alive by fleas from what you are saying. 
6. You are abusing it but not taking it for proper medical care and dont pretend that you have because no vet would have allowed you to leave their clinic with a flea infested animal with multiple types of worms. The vet did not tell you the dog is not pregnant, because as educated people on this forum have already told you, the vet could not tell you the dog is not pregnant yet it is too soon. if the dog has a infection and it probably has from the sound of it, it is not in good conditon. if it has as many fleas and worms as you say, the vet would have seized the dog and called the SPCA. 
So you want to breed do you?

you have a 6 month old dog that is probably pregnant and from the sound of it you dont even know waht type of dog got it that way. hook worms round worms and every other type of worm, it is a walking banquet table for insects and it has been abused beyond anything legal. you let it eat sccraps that fall to the floor right? do you even know dear what type of foods a dog can not have and can have? probably not. Did you know dogs can not eat choclate, onions and a multitude of other things. you said something about living on a farm but do you know what insecticides are posion to the dog? did you know that certain cleaning chemicals and antifluids are highly toxic? probably not. HON, do the dog a favor, turn it over to the humane society or SPCA and buy yourself some fish.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Ya, this was a frustrating thread when it started, but it's time to put this one to rest.


----------

